# Housing a native snake with Leo?...



## Keith D. (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys I have a interesting question and dilemma lol. I just rescued a Tuscon Shovel Nosed Snake, a kid and his Mom contacted me and needed to rehome the little guy. He is a AZ native snake, they told me the snake was given to them by a family member several months ago and who knows where the family member got him. So my dilemma is that I know I can't release it cause it just won't survive in the wild any longer. So the question is, can he bevhoused in the same tank Leo is in? Would it be a good idea or no? Should I just house it in a tank of its own? The snake is only 7 inches long and a little thinner then a pencil and will only get to 15inches full grown and only eats invertebrates like insects, scorpions, centipedes, spiders and occasionally a reptile egg if they can find a small one. He is no harm to Leo that I can see. Any advice or guidance would be great.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

The snake may be no danger to Leo, but Leo may be a danger to the snake. Either way, I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 7, 2015)

Why would the snake not "make it" in the wild.
Most snake behavior is deeply ingrained in and it requires no special learning to eat or catch prey items.
I'll bet releasing him would be just fine.


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2015)

I see no reason why it wouldn't survive in the wild either, as long as you put it in a suitable location.

I would not house the snake with your tortoise. Tortoises eat poop and the likelihood of passing on diseases and parasites that your tortoise might not be able to handle is high.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> I see no reason why it wouldn't survive in the wild either, as long as you put it in a suitable location.
> 
> I would not house the snake with your tortoise. Tortoises eat poop and the likelihood of passing on diseases and parasites that your tortoise might not be able to handle is high.


 
I was thinking the same about the housing that is why I asked for confirmation. I contacted the previous owner of the snake and he told me it was captive hatched from a pair that he has, so then I contacted Game and Fish and they said it wouldn't be a good idea to release him to the wild since he was captive hatched, but I will ponder it for a couple days and make a decision.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 7, 2015)

Thought I would add a pic


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Thought I would add a pic


Aw, what a cutie pie.
If he was captive bred instead of recently wild caught, then yeah I'd suggest holding on to him. He could most likely make it in the wild just fine, but who knows if he has something that he isn't effected by that could kill indigenous populations?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

But definitely do not keep him with your Leo


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 7, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> But definitely do not keep him with your Leo


Yup he's in his own tank now. Lots of clean sand, a water source and hiding spots.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Yup he's in his own tank now. Lots of clean sand, a water source and hiding spots.


Do you need any help with him? Advice? Care sheets?


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 7, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Do you need any help with him? Advice? Care sheets?


If you can find a care sheet it would be cool. Right now I am housing him like I would any desert dwelling crepuscular species.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.pima.gov/cmo/sdcp/species/fsheets/vuln/tsns.html
http://www.reptilesofaz.org/Snakes-Subpages/h-c-occipitalis.html


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 8, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> http://www.pima.gov/cmo/sdcp/species/fsheets/vuln/tsns.html
> http://www.reptilesofaz.org/Snakes-Subpages/h-c-occipitalis.html


Ty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2015)

Lovely snake.
Thanks for taking him on and good luck!


----------

